# Playstation 5



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2019)

Releasing next xmas , not much detail yet but here's what there is:

PlayStation 5 Gets a Release Window, More Hardware Details - IGN


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Releasing next xmas , not much detail yet but here's what there is:
> 
> PlayStation 5 Gets a Release Window, More Hardware Details - IGN



100gb optical drive? I'm kinda surprised they bothered with one at all.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 8, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> 100gb optical drive? I'm kinda surprised they bothered with one at all.



Next Xbox will have one too. Internet still isn't near fast enough for people to be downloading 100GB games, and I doubt the whole cloud streaming thing will work just yet for said same reason. Although they need a better way of patching the games, and if Microsoft use their own technologies (MSIX for example) then you can easily patch a game without having to redownload 60GB of content the minute you've put the disc in the optical drive.

This may be part of the reason Sony signed into a deal with Microsoft to use their Azure data centres.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 16, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Next Xbox will have one too. Internet still isn't near fast enough for people to be downloading 100GB games, and I doubt the whole cloud streaming thing will work just yet for said same reason. Although they need a better way of patching the games, and if Microsoft use their own technologies (MSIX for example) then you can easily patch a game without having to redownload 60GB of content the minute you've put the disc in the optical drive.
> 
> This may be part of the reason Sony signed into a deal with Microsoft to use their Azure data centres.


This is certainly true. The latest OVerwatch ps4 update requires a full 20gb download - that's the entire game.

I tried BF5 but it wanted a 50gb patch!

I just can't manage that at 1gb/hour thanks to Talk Talk. I don't imagine any other providers are significantly better unless you're willing to fork out the big bucks for whatever they deem superfast speeds. Not just to play apiddling game.

THis seems a crazy situation and hopefully it won't last beyond current gen machines


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2019)

I really hope Microsoft at least solve it for their own console, assuming they will run on Windows 10 code base, there is no reason why assuming devs have access, that the games get delivered in via MSIX containers. 

Trying to explain the whole thing is too complex and I can't find a simple web page to link too without it being overly long, but basically you can deliver an application in a container then if the source container gets changed, then only the necessary bits of code need to come down, rather than the whole package again.

You'd figure Sony would be working on something similar, MSIX works on Linux too so maybe they will just use the same tech.

For the nerds: https://www.howtogeek.com/402021/the-future-of-software-on-windows-what-is-an-msix-file/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 17, 2019)

Think it’s going to be my first ever day one purchase for a console.


.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2019)

same as


----------



## Supine (Oct 17, 2019)

Hopefully the next one has visible buttons on the front. I still don't know where to press to get the cd out of my ps4!!


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> Hopefully the next one has visible buttons on the front. I still don't know where to press to get the cd out of my ps4!!


mine switches itself on and off as it sees fit. Bit annoying being woken up in the middle of hte night by a haunted console


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> ... cd ...


lol

I also want the PS5 very much.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 17, 2019)

Supine said:


> Hopefully the next one has visible buttons on the front. I still don't know where to press to get the cd out of my ps4!!



The invisible button, dumbass! 



Took me fucking ages to work this one out, too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 18, 2020)

PlayStation 5 Full Specs Revealed - IGN
					

Here are the full specs for the PlayStation 5.




					uk.ign.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Supine (May 13, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> Very nice




WANT


----------



## cybershot (May 13, 2020)

Weird. I was only looking up versions of unreal engine yesterday thinking surely a 5 must be in development by now. And lone behold the following day.

surprised square enix doesn’t sue for the blatent tomb raider rip in that demo. 😂


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2020)

I've got the money in the house ready to buy this.

Don't buy The Last of Us 2 without checking out the spoilers though.  I won't be buying or playing it.


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2020)

Just came here to post that IGN video, keybored. I get that the graphics people are very excited about the lighting etc but watching that just made me think of a Naughty Dog or Codemasters game. Yes, they have more scope to roam but I clicked on the video thinking I would be blown away and I really was not. A tech demo needs to push the boundaries and maybe that was for the geeks but for me, it was pretty meh.

That said, I am looking forward to the new sound engine. New sound tech has trailed graphics for the life of video games and they have been poorer because of it. I think this is what will blow me away, this generation, if they get it right. Here's hoping!



DexterTCN said:


> I've got the money in the house ready to buy this.
> 
> Don't buy The Last of Us 2 without checking out the spoilers though.  I won't be buying or playing it.



I get that there are spoilers online but just saying that has made me wonder why you won't be buying or playing it now that you've seen the leaked content and why you would recommend that we see that before making a buying decision. Please don't spoil TLOU2 for me, even in ways like this.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2020)

bmd said:


> ...I get that there are spoilers online but just saying that has made me wonder why you won't be buying or playing it now that you've seen the leaked content and why you would recommend that we see that before making a buying decision. Please don't spoil TLOU2 for me, even in ways like this.


TLOU was the best game I've ever played and I've always said that.  Joel and Ellie will live with me forever.

All I can say (non spoilery) is that a 'new' concept was brought in when someone woke was put in charge, there was lots of resistance to this from the developers.  70% of the staff left, all were forced to sign NDAs.  

Full plot lines and cut scenes were leaked, some gameplay as well, they were far too good quality to be fake...and they weren't.  TLOU fans went  crazy, they were absolutely furious. No-one who experienced TLOU should play this game if they cared about the characters.  The sacked creators leaked this to warn players what had happened.

I don't want to put spoilers in...but I also _do_ want to because it seems that you were touched by the original as well. I guarantee you won't want this.

Don't buy this game if you loved the first one, don't play it or support it.  It'll make you very, very sad.  Very.


----------



## bmd (May 15, 2020)

_All I will say is Spoiler spoiler spoiler. _

I have no idea about TLOU2 other than what was in TLOU. TLOU2 isn't out yet and I'm asking you not to talk about it on here please, so when you tell me something very vague but quite massive about that new game then that, to me, is a spoiler. I get that it isn't to you (hopefully) but why do you feel the need to say anything at all about it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like we have some new info coming tomorrow!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2020)

Be a nice change from guess work. I'm intrested, but not in yet another bloody render of what it might look like.

Will intresting to see if the virus has a knock of effect on price and release date. I think its certainly helped PS4 sales though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Be a nice change from guess work. I'm intrested, but not in yet another bloody render of what it might look like.
> 
> Will intresting to see if the virus has a knock of effect on price and release date. I think its certainly helped PS4 sales though.



Yep , first thing  I did when going in to lock-down was get a Pro.


The events at 9pm , I will def be watching if im not asleep.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm jealous of all you who've had loads of time off. I might have even finished red dead. PS4 controller went on the blink, seems there is even a bit of a shortage of the those, luckily found a local person who can repair it though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2020)

it if makes you feel any better im back at work  , from home ( have been since last week ) but furloughed again from 22nd june ,and dont really expect to have a job at the end of all this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 11, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> it if makes you feel any better im back at work  , from home ( have been since last week ) but furloughed again from 22nd june ,and dont really expect to have a job at the end of all this.



Shit man. Hope something comes up. I've been doing agency work instead of my normal thing, but even thats gone dead. So maybe I may get some gaming time.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 11, 2020)

Fuck me if this livestream isn't underwhelming.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah, also I am watching it on Youtube on a big telly so everything looks shit no matter how beautiful it probably really looks.

GT7 looked like the GT I already play.

But launch games are never really a great measure of the machine, hence so many remixed titles I guess.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2020)

Too many twee cartoon games.


----------



## tommers (Jun 11, 2020)

Im not even watching but demon's souls. Now i have to buy a fucking PS5.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 11, 2020)

Pragmata looked interesting. The one with the cyborg animals set in far future West Coast US looked amazing but not my kind of game.

But white? Naw. Especially the controllers, give them 6 months and they'll be all grubby.

The other one I liked the look of was the demolition derby. Looks like the kind of game that you would spend with a mate playing 2 player till 3am and not even notice. 

I'm definitely getting one, somehow...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2020)

tommers said:


> Im not even watching but demon's souls. Now i have to buy a fucking PS5.



Yep , my thoughts exactly, i actually got quite excited at demon souls as never played it but my mate has been on at me to play it for ages.

And I do love a souls game.

Plus Horizon 2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2020)

The two tone on that pad is kinda ugly! I won't be buying one at launch, in fact I may not even get PS5. I'm not brand loyal, may be xbox, hell may even go back to PC, although I have enjoyed the PS4


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 12, 2020)

Absolutely hideous.

Still I look forward to seeing it with my own eyes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2020)

It does look horrible (did anyone else think it looked a bit like Eva from Wall-E?) but that doesn't matter - the games look amazing - sign me up - so I'm guessing it will be about £500? And it's coming out before Xmas?


----------



## Nivag (Jun 12, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Absolutely hideous.
> 
> Still I look forward to seeing it with my own eyes.


My PS4 sits out of sight under the TV, not sure if this will fit on that shelf or if it can be horizontal. Otherwise it'll just go behind the telly.



spitfire said:


> The other one I liked the look of was the demolition derby. Looks like the kind of game that you would spend with a mate playing 2 player till 3am and not even notice.


I liked the look of that game too also Deathloop looks good


----------



## spitfire (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh yeah. Death loop did look pretty atmospheric.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nivag said:


> I liked the look of that game too also Deathloop looks good



same as, I cant remember that from last night, looks good


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll buy this just for the follow up to Horizon Zero Dawn which was unbelievably beautiful (enchanting) on the 4k pro set-up.  

Hopefully the Miles Morales Spiderman touches on the movie.

Looks hideous though.  Like an elephant stood on a decent thing and then they painted it badly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

I dont care what it looks like as a device, blimey, my pc is an ugly thing ( sorry pc please dont crash on me!! ) , but what it outputs in both cases is whats important (to me)

I quite like it tho , hopefully it will come in just one tone.


----------



## Supine (Jun 12, 2020)

Gutted that GTA6 isn't on the cards anytime soon. Will definitely be buying one though asap


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> Gutted that GTA6 isn't on the cards anytime soon. Will definitely be buying one though asap


asap's the question...innit.

Wonder what games will be bundled.

Anyway four fucking months at least to wait.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> Gutted that GTA6 isn't on the cards anytime soon. Will definitely be buying one though asap



Yeah, agreed but I was wondering if the expansion is a new city?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> I'll buy this just for the follow up to Horizon Zero Dawn which was unbelievably beautiful (enchanting) on the 4k pro set-up.
> 
> Hopefully the Miles Morales Spiderman touches on the movie.
> 
> Looks hideous though.  Like an elephant stood on a decent thing and then they painted it badly.



It does occur to me whatever I buy I'll probably want a nice new 4k TV. Plasma has done me proud, but don't think it will show it off properly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

Grand Theft Auto Online coming to PS5 for free in 2021
					

Rockstar Games is bringing GTA Online to PlayStation 5 as a separate, standalone game, available as a free exclusive fo…




					www.gamesindustry.biz


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It does occur to me whatever I buy I'll probably want a nice new 4k TV. Plasma has done me proud, but don't think it will show it off properly.


Then I strongly suggest looking online for any Sony 4k Triluminos tv in your price range. Because HDR as well.  Under £500 just now and 4k will stop your heart on things like Blue Planet 2.

Games use 4k and HDR better than anything else.  This PS5 fucker is designed to run 8k, because screens just keep getting bigger.   So cheapish 4k hdr telly now, 8k in 3-5 years when the price stops being insane.   Done,


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 12, 2020)

Think my plasma telly is "just" HD ready.  Had it 10+ years.  Does me fine.  I know this is a PS5 thread (so irony alert!) but encouraging the ditching of a telly which probably does do a decent job doesn't sit well with me...  

This is why I hope the PS5 is about more than just sweeter visuals.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

Talking of 4k tvs I upgraded a couple of weeks ago from a 43" 4K Hisense Roku TV ( £249 ) to a Samsung q60 55 inch qled ( £699 down from £1299 last year )  because not knowing how long I'm in a job and furlough in preparation for next gen. 

The Hisense was a lovely telly for the price  but I have to admit the difference in paying a bit more is astounding. I almost got the Hisense 55 inch ULED which is a bit cheaper , but I wasnt patient enough.

They are coming down in price almost daily at the moment so if you can try and upgrade as it really does make games , even this gen ,look fantastic.

and im sure the newer qled , uled and oled stuff that is over a grand will be mind blowing.


hope that helps a bit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Think my plasma telly is "just" HD ready.  Had it 10+ years.  Does me fine.  I know this is a PS5 thread (so irony alert!) but encouraging the ditching of a telly which probably does do a decent job doesn't sit well with me...
> 
> This is why I hope the PS5 is about more than just sweeter visuals.


HD has been perfectly fine for 7-8 years, you were ahead of the curve.

This 4k discussion is no more than recommending quality speakers to go with a quality new sound system, back in the day.  To get the best from it, or at least if not stupid money best, the reasonable best. 

Don't by any new console with an HD tv, you're wasting your money.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 12, 2020)

I recommended the Bravia trilumos as a minimum outlay re the quality given, always check reviews before buying any, absolutely any, 4k or better tv.  Multiple reviews.  You will only get the best out of current or next gen consoles with a decent tv, spend your money wisely....because at some point you may well decide you need a proper atmos level soundbar as well.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm not quite ready to buy (other thinga to get first) but it will have to be HDR and a decent set to notice and upgrade from the plasma. Its fairly old but still looks better then most cheap LED panels I see. That said I'll have to play Blue Planet 2 if only to justify to the OH. 

How does the PS4 Pro/PS5 do 4k or even 8k? I thought that was still a struggle for PCs a fair bit more pricey and the parts inside them are similar to PCs these days.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> How does the PS4 Pro/PS5 do 4k or even 8k? I thought that was still a struggle for PCs a fair bit more pricey and the parts inside them are similar to PCs these days.



its smoke and  mirrors on the pro , still great though









						PlayStation 4 Pro is not a real 4K console
					

Did you miss a session from GamesBeat Summit Next 2022? All sessions are now available for viewing in our on-demand library. Click here to start watching. PlayStation 4 Pro made its big debut yesterday, and Sony is selling it as a 4K gaming box. But most of the games the company showed were not...




					venturebeat.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 12, 2020)

TBH the thing I'm hoping makes the biggest leap next gen is VR.  Was pretty impressed with PSVR (has some faults obviously) - but could potentially be amazing if they work on controls and resolution.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 14, 2020)

KFC Trolls the PlayStation and Xbox Rivalry With Its Own High-Tech Console
					

A KFC gaming presentation.




					hypebeast.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2020)

PS5 Price, Release Date To Be Fully Revealed On July 13 - Analyst - PlayStation Universe
					

What do we think about this then? According to a well known industry leaker, we could get the PS5 price and PS5 release date On July 13.



					www.psu.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sony Says PlayStation Kiosks Snapped in Stores Are Not PS5 Related
					

Sony's ramping things up




					www.pushsquare.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2020)

PS5 release date confirmed: Here's when you can get it, depending on where you live
					

Get ready to play this November




					www.gamesradar.com
				




£359 and £449


----------



## spitfire (Sep 16, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> PS5 release date confirmed: Here's when you can get it, depending on where you live
> 
> 
> Get ready to play this November
> ...



Lovely stuff, thanks, I started watching the livestream but it was just endless game trailers so I gave up.

Best start saving...  😬


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Don't buy this game if you loved the first one, don't play it or support it.  It'll make you very, very sad.  Very.


This is not true btw, I’ve been playing it quite happily.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 17, 2020)

I was looking for this thread, though I was very tempted to resurrect the seven year old PS4 thread.

Its pretty much what I expected, the PS5 does have an amazing SSD, nothing you can buy for PC does that speed.

Don't get the disc-less one, you are totally beholden to Sony for the cost of games and its now 80 euro a game. Discs guarantee discount games in a year or two.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 17, 2020)

Discs also mean you can sell the games with the machine.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2020)

my mates pre-ordered one on amazon and is trying to get one tomorrow from Argos which he says I can buy off him nearer the time , this is if I'm working by then...

To be honest though I wont be gutted if he cant get it...


----------



## Sunray (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm probably going to wait till the initial grab dies down after xmas.

I've still a few games to work through on my PS4 and Cyberpunk 2077 is out soon.  Even though I have a 2060 RTX, I might get a 3070 to play it on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Even though I have a 2060 RTX, I might get a 3070 to play it on.



Cyberpunk 2077 is out soon.  I've go a 2060 super that may have to be sold  towards a 3070 for this reason


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Discs also mean you can sell the games with the machine.



And something to play on 30 years time when the servers go offline and your console is ‘retro’


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2020)

Was wondering what they meant by digital version, being £100 cheaper. Deffo not worth it then. 

I get a backdated payrise next month so might pre-order one and play AC Valhalla first


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> my mates pre-ordered one on amazon and is trying to get one tomorrow from Argos which he says I can buy off him nearer the time , this is if I'm working by then...
> 
> To be honest though I wont be gutted if he cant get it...


It's not out til November


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm up for one, pretty easy to justify with the cancelled holidays and cancelled gigs this year.  Maybe wait until a bit after launch, to see if there are any issues with it and for some games to reduce in price.


----------



## Supine (Sep 18, 2020)

unavailable on amazon for preorder


----------



## Sunray (Sep 18, 2020)

There are never enough at launch for products people want, the RTX 3080 is another case in point.
People are selling their preorders on ebay. People will, sorry are selling their PS5 preorders on ebay too, 700 quid or so.

If they make enough consoles, it will start to settle down after Xmas.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2020)

If anyone finds some let me know!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2020)

PlayStation 5 Review - IGN
					

What the PS5 lacks in subtlety it makes up for in potential thanks to its rapid SSD and remarkable DualSense controller.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Sunray (Nov 6, 2020)

So many reviewers have singled out the controller as genuinely next gen. 

Very interested in how the interaction and dynamic of games changes via the haptics and load speeds.   The 'loading' screen is breaking immersion to some extent.  I think at the start it will be more of the same.  There will come a time when there is a shift in later games.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone actually own one?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2020)

Sadly not. Although I have found myself looking at 55" 4k TVs with HDR in anticipation.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 16, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sadly not. Although I have found myself looking at 55" 4k TVs with HDR in anticipation.



lol
I've been doing the same at Costco who have the massive TV's by the entrance. 
I've come to the conclusion you need to spend 600 quid on one that is going to do it justice.  Which is why I don't own one, I don't watch TV so no point unless I own the PlayStation.


----------



## Supine (Nov 16, 2020)

So GAME will be releasing some ps5 for sale on Thursday. Is that a midnight ordering job or should I get up at 6am and have a crack?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2020)

Got a Sony Bravia which I think is 4K hd, so think it’ll do for a ps5. Gonna wait til the new year to get one though


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2020)

Sunray said:


> lol
> I've been doing the same at Costco who have the massive TV's by the entrance.
> I've come to the conclusion you need to spend 600 quid on one that is going to do it justice.  Which is why I don't own one, I don't watch TV so no point unless I own the PlayStation.



Yeah. Ive come to a similar conclusion. If you buy one soonish I'd be curious as to what you think. I watch a bit of stuff on Netflix/Amazon which I belive has some 4k content, but not broadcast TV. Tbh my ancient plasma is still alright so it feels a bit decadent.


----------



## pesh (Nov 16, 2020)

in my experience the difference between 2K content and 4K content makes fuck all difference unless you're sitting up against the screen. The difference between OLED / QLED and the older style edge lit screens is staggering though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 16, 2020)

pesh said:


> in my experience the difference between 2K content and 4K content makes fuck all difference unless you're sitting up against the screen. The difference between OLED / QLED and the older style edge lit screens is staggering though.



You don't see many 2k TVs though. Although if I was getting back into PC gaming, it's what I'd probably buy. 

I need to have a look at some QLEDs as think OLED is still a bit pricey for me.


----------



## pesh (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah, ive got no interest in gaming, but I was concerned about how well 2K content and below would scale up to 4K on a modern screen, turns out its perfect to my eyes and downloading 4K just isn't really worth the extra bandwidth in my case


----------



## Sunray (Nov 16, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah. Ive come to a similar conclusion. If you buy one soonish I'd be curious as to what you think. I watch a bit of stuff on Netflix/Amazon which I belive has some 4k content, but not broadcast TV. Tbh my ancient plasma is still alright so it feels a bit decadent.



No 4k plasma's were ever made but they are still the best flat panel type image-wise, and a nice heater for winter gaming.  

If anyone has seen Nvidia DLSS 2.0 at work, the concept of resolutions go out of the window.  It can upscale to 4k and it looks amazing.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2020)

So has anyone got one today?
I was on the John Lewis site at 8, managed to add one to the basket then it just hung after that. Seems like the John Lewis site has been unable to cope and only a tiny number of people have succeeded in purchasing a ps5....


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 19, 2020)

Royal Mail are due to deliver mine today. I've got tomorrow off to enjoy it. However mid afternoon I have to do the school run and at teatime I've got to pick up the other child from nursery. So I'm currently hoping it arrives before mid afternoon, but feel I may well spend tomorrow heading to the sorting office to collect it.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 19, 2020)

han said:


> So has anyone got one today?
> I was on the John Lewis site at 8, managed to add one to the basket then it just hung after that. Seems like the John Lewis site has been unable to cope and only a tiny number of people have succeeded in purchasing a ps5....


Same. App kept crashing but finally got a sold out message 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 19, 2020)

Amazon and Very at midday apparently.


----------



## moomoo (Nov 19, 2020)

Tesco preorder website kept wobbling and then we got an ‘out of stock’ notice.

The boy is going to try Amazon at 12.


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 19, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> Royal Mail are due to deliver mine today. I've got tomorrow off to enjoy it. However mid afternoon I have to do the school run and at teatime I've got to pick up the other child from nursery. So I'm currently hoping it arrives before mid afternoon, but feel I may well spend tomorrow heading to the sorting office to collect it.



It's here! With 10 minutes to spare! <gives offerings to the Royal Mail deities>


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> It's here! With 10 minutes to spare! <gives offerings to the Royal Mail deities>


glad you got it, enjoy.

looks like it will be after xmas for me


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2020)

Number of PS5 purchased today = 0   

John Lewis, Game, Curries, Amazon all crashed or sold out when I tried.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 19, 2020)

Fucking annoyed. Got to the payment options of Amazon and then it crashed - twice.
Is that it then? No more until mid-December and then 2021?


----------



## Saffy (Nov 19, 2020)

Was sat in the Game queue for over an hour before a message came up that said they'd sold out. 

God knows when they'll be in stock or available for preorder again.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 19, 2020)

Saffy said:


> Was sat in the Game queue for over an hour before a message came up that said they'd sold out.
> 
> God knows when they'll be in stock or available for preorder again.



Oh don't say that - I am in the exact queue for the Pre-Order....ffs


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 19, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Yeah. Ive come to a similar conclusion. If you buy one soonish I'd be curious as to what you think. I watch a bit of stuff on Netflix/Amazon which I belive has some 4k content, but not broadcast TV. Tbh my ancient plasma is still alright so it feels a bit decadent.


I have a plasma which is getting on 10 years old at least, do i need to upgrade for a ps5?. Not sure i can justify it. Will wait until it has some more games before getting one.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> I have a plasma which is getting on 10 years old at least, do i need to upgrade for a ps5?. Not sure i can justify it. Will wait until it has some more games before getting one.



The biggest difference I noticed when upgrading from plasma to LCD was that I hadn't realised how much the plasma colours had faded over the years. I had a good one as well. Panasonic, professional plasma monitor.

We stopped installing plasma screens easily 10 years ago, I'd bin it if I was you. (Responsibly of course).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2020)

That's intresting about the colour fade thing. I mostly watch stuff/play in a darker room which is where I know plasma is best, but when I've seen some of the fancy TVs in Currys I've been blown away. I know this is a very different environment though. Guess Ill be looking at a grand for a new setup with PS5, so it can wait till next year. 

Part me thinks there's still a good few PS4 games to play, but I've only got an original rather then a Pro, so I might actually benefit from waiting to play them on PS5 with HDR.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> That's intresting about the colour fade thing. I mostly watch stuff/play in a darker room which is where I know plasma is best, but when I've seen some of the fancy TVs in Currys I've been blown away. I know this is a very different environment though. Guess Ill be looking at a grand for a new setup with PS5, so it can wait till next year.
> 
> Part me thinks there's still a good few PS4 games to play, but I've only got an original rather then a Pro, so I might actually benefit from waiting to play them on PS5 with HDR.



There's a special mode (usually in the service menu but not always) that makes everything extra zappy in the TV shops. Also a lot of them use animation because it often looks better than regular video.

I bought a Sony Bravia LCD 3 years ago in the sales for £550 and it is great. Only thing I didn't catch is the frame judders as it pans when watching films which you don't get on better TV's. Hopefully the new ones are a step up from that.

Games look awesome on it. Way better than my previous LCD.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2020)

spitfire said:


> There's a special mode (usually in the service menu but not always) that makes everything extra zappy in the TV shops. Also a lot of them use animation because it often looks better than regular video.
> 
> I bought a Sony Bravia LCD 3 years ago in the sales for £550 and it is great. Only thing I didn't catch is the frame judders as it pans when watching films which you don't get on better TV's. Hopefully the new ones are a step up from that.
> 
> Games look awesome on it. Way better than my previous LCD.



Having said that, special mode or not, you're right, the high end stuff is mind meltingly good.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2020)

God yeah. The dream would be a high end OLED, but realistically I'll struggle to spend more then £600 and the prices on them aren't falling fast enough!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> God yeah. The dream would be a high end OLED, but realistically I'll struggle to spend more then £600 and the prices on them aren't falling fast enough!



£600 is more than enough for a decent telly nowadays. I think my plasma was £2500 new! (I did not buy it, I "inherited it" when we upgraded the clients telly.  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2020)

I got a decent telly for about £300 from Argos.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2020)

My old plasma still does me.  I'll probably upgrade when I get my living room done ( mid - end 2021?), mainly to get the biggest telly my room can get away with.  Will likely wait until then to get a PS5 also.  I'd rather wait until they're bundled with a game or two.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2020)

Just had a squizz on ebay, currently one is Buy it Now for £950. Loads of others on bidding coming up behind.

I'm not earning as much as i used to so am saving up for one and should get one earlyish next year (fingers crossed). Also hope it comes with a game or 2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm gonna wait til Argos do a deal


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2020)

Might have teething issues also.  Don't think I bought my PS4 till they'd been out for a year or so.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2020)

I managed to get a bundle from Game. It really was the luck of the draw today - just happened to refresh when they started the queue thing.

Its the foal’s Xmas present so I’m glad I won’t be giving him an empty box.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 20, 2020)

trashpony said:


> I managed to get a bundle from Game. It really was the luck of the draw today - just happened to refresh when they started the queue thing.
> 
> Its the foal’s Xmas present so I’m glad I won’t be giving him an empty box.



That's brilliant! Lucky foal.

Do you need to hide it somewhere for a couple of weeks in case he finds it? I know just the place!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 20, 2020)

Though this thread has made me think we need a new telly (which I’ve been thinking about anyway)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> God yeah. The dream would be a high end OLED, but realistically I'll struggle to spend more then £600 and the prices on them aren't falling fast enough!



We decided to get a 55” LG CX, easily the best tv I’ve ever known. It’s next gen ready in every way other than 8k (which won’t be a real thing for another decade anyway).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2020)

Kid_Eternity said:


> We decided to get a 55” LG CX, easily the best tv I’ve ever known. It’s next gen ready in every way other than 8k (which won’t be a real thing for another decade anyway).



From my understanding this gen of consoles don't even push 4k all of the time.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 27, 2020)

people are buying photos of PS5 on ebay? really?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 27, 2020)

Virtual Blue said:


> people are buying photos of PS5 on ebay? really?



_checks

Sigh_

Yes, it appears they are listing photos of PS5.  Its actually fraudulent behaviour as its clearly intended to defraud.

Nothing new. Remember people selling boxes of iPhones?  Same just more 2d than before.

I don't see the point of getting a PS5 at the moment, its got issues, its got no software I can't already play on my PS4?  
When there is a more compelling reason to own one, I'll own one.  I suspect it might be this time next year.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 27, 2020)

Sunray said:


> _checks
> 
> Sigh_
> 
> ...



I'm quite tempted because of Cyberpunk. Plus there's a few games I never played on PS4 I want to and don't own a pro, like ghost of tsushima which would benefit. Will definitely be next year though


----------



## Sunray (Nov 27, 2020)

I have a PC so Cyberpunk is going be on my PC as its 1st person and 1st person is Mouse+Keyboard for me.  I've a 6 core Ryzen 5 2600X and a Nvidia 2060.  Not top of the tree but I think it will be decent enough.
3rd person is on my PC when possible with a controller.

PS4 for the exclusives.  e.g. God of War is amazing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2020)

PS5 Pro with 2 GPUs is the sucker punch Xbox Series X didn't see coming
					

The first piece of the Sony PS5 Pro puzzle might have just slotted into place, and Xbox Series X should be worried




					www.t3.com


----------



## Supine (Dec 2, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> PS5 Pro with 2 GPUs is the sucker punch Xbox Series X didn't see coming
> 
> 
> The first piece of the Sony PS5 Pro puzzle might have just slotted into place, and Xbox Series X should be worried
> ...



I can't even get a standard ps5 yet!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2020)

Supine said:


> I can't even get a standard ps5 yet!



Neither can most folk.  Anyway, I think this could be a good reason to hold off for a bit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Neither can most folk.  Anyway, I think this could be a good reason to hold off for a bit.



We won't see it for ages. Why would Sony release this when they can flog all the PS5s they can at the moment. It was about 3 years for the PS4 Pro wasn't it?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> We won't see it for ages. Why would Sony release this when they can flog all the PS5s they can at the moment. It was about 3 years for the PS4 Pro wasn't it?



No idea.  I don't have to be in a rush.  If it looked to be far superior (and I would notice the benefit), I could hold off.  Depends on a lot of variables.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 2, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> No idea.  I don't have to be in a rush.  If it looked to be far superior (and I would notice the benefit), I could hold off.  Depends on a lot of variables.



Fair enough. I could probably argue I've got enough PS4 games I still need to play till then, but suspect I'll break.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 3, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fair enough. I could probably argue I've got enough PS4 games I still need to play till then, but suspect I'll break.



I have a stack of PS4 games I've barely played.  Even the games I've played most, I've barely scratched the surface of.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2020)

To my surprise, it’s been dispatched. Not sure where I’m going to hide it if it’s as big as everyone says!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2020)

I think we've just got one on Amazon. Due for delivery on 19th. 
I'm preparing myself for an email saying it's cancelled though.


----------



## Supine (Dec 3, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I think we've just got one on Amazon. Due for delivery on 19th.
> I'm preparing myself for an email saying it's cancelled though.



Damn. Just looked and out of stock already!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2020)

My boy said there are twitter rumours of more stock at Argos around midday.  
We downloaded a stock informer app, which we thought was rubbish but it did alert us to the amazon stock this morning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I have a stack of PS4 games I've barely played.  Even the games I've played most, I've barely scratched the surface of.



Yeah, I keep doing that.  I think I already have enough PS4 games to sort me for the next couple of years.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry to piss on people's chips, but this is an interesting read.

PS5, Xbox Series X and the climate crisis facing next-gen video games - CNET


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sorry to piss on people's chips, but this is an interesting read.
> 
> PS5, Xbox Series X and the climate crisis facing next-gen video games - CNET



V interesting.  Even running the newest games they use way less energy than gaming PC’s.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 12, 2020)

8ball said:


> V interesting.  Even running the newest games they use way less energy than gaming PC’s.



Not sure that was my precise take away from it.


----------



## Anju (Dec 22, 2020)

People are going to regret rushing to buy a PS5.

The KFC Console Is Real, Powered By Intel, And Has A Built-In Chicken Warmer


----------



## NoXion (Dec 25, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sorry to piss on people's chips, but this is an interesting read.
> 
> PS5, Xbox Series X and the climate crisis facing next-gen video games - CNET



As far as I'm concerned the problem of carbon emissions lies in energy production, not consumption. We should be switching electricity production from fossil fuels to nuclear fission and renewables, regardless of whether my hardware consumes more or less energy. Skipping out on upgrading my rig (since I don't do consoles) isn't going to make a damn bit of difference when 70% of emissions are being generated by corporations who couldn't care less what I do either way.

Climate change and carbon emissions are systemic problems, so they will require systemic solutions. It's neoliberal logic to put this down to individuals.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2021)

Is this available ANYWHERE in the UK at the moment?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is this available ANYWHERE in the UK at the moment?



Imminent apparently.

I have this tab open in my browser: Where to buy PS5 in the UK — more PS5 restocks could be coming today

If I notice a re-stock I'll post up. If anyone else does that is after one that would be great in case I miss it.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2021)

Might all be bollocks of course. * shrugs *


----------



## Nivag (Jan 14, 2021)

For those that have a PS5 do they still have access to all the streaming apps, BBC iPlayer, Prime, Disney, YouTube etc?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 15, 2021)

I think I'll get a PS5 when the next stunning must-have game appears.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> For those that have a PS5 do they still have access to all the streaming apps, BBC iPlayer, Prime, Disney, YouTube etc?


Yes

Have people who are looking signed up to Stock Informer? That’s how I got my switch when they were impossible to get in the last lockdown


----------



## Geoffers (Feb 13, 2021)

Nivag said:


> For those that have a PS5 do they still have access to all the streaming apps, BBC iPlayer, Prime, Disney, YouTube etc?


No iPlayer yet.


----------



## Supine (Feb 13, 2021)

No PS5 yet!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> No PS5 yet!



lol me either.

I think I might have got one in the Game drop earlier this week but I had to go out so left the queue.

Lots expected next week.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

Getting one of these is impossible.

Selling out in seconds or websites just not working.

Oh well. Keep trying I guess.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 23, 2021)

Take my money.  Take my money.  (Not even got a PS5 yet.)

Sony announces new virtual reality headset for PlayStation 5 | Games | The Guardian


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Getting one of these is impossible.
> 
> Selling out in seconds or websites just not working.
> 
> Oh well. Keep trying I guess.



followthe Twitter accounts like the one mentioned above and enable notifications for when they tweet. Mate to get one for him and his friend by doing this. Will ask him exactly what Twitter it was.

ETA: was the one above and https://twitter.com/ps5stockalertuk?s=21

He’s managed to bag 5 now!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

cybershot said:


> followthe Twitter accounts like the one mentioned above and enable notifications for when they tweet. Mate to get one for him and his friend by doing this. Will ask him exactly what Twitter it was.



I didn't ever notice the notifications button on twitter before, thanks for the tip.

this account has been good but you have to be so quick.



			https://twitter.com/PS5StockAlertUK


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2021)

The controllers apparently have the same issue as the Switch ones. 417 hours life expectancy. Made me a bit less bothered about getting one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2021)

cybershot said:


> followthe Twitter accounts like the one mentioned above and enable notifications for when they tweet. Mate to get one for him and his friend by doing this. Will ask him exactly what Twitter it was.
> 
> ETA: was the one above and https://twitter.com/ps5stockalertuk?s=21
> 
> He’s managed to bag 5 now!


Cunt only needs one. Have a word


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Cunt only needs one. Have a word



passed onto mates.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

cybershot said:


> passed onto mates.



Can he be my friend as well?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2021)

cybershot said:


> passed onto mates.


Fair dos, as long as he ain’t gouging


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm really not that bothered atm.  Not even playing games much on my PS4 recently.  Quite happy to wait for price drop/bundles.

Re: controllers.  Presumably you eventually need to play with the controller connected most of the time, which is what I had to do with PS4.  Just sit in front of telly on an exercise ball...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 23, 2021)

I don’t really have the money right now. I will be debt free in July so think I’ll wait til then


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 23, 2021)

Games are super expensive atm too.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2021)

PlayStation’s Jim Ryan: ‘We’re making a completely new VR format for PS5’
					

Surprise! PlayStation head honcho Jim Ryan has some news to share on PS5 stock, Sony’s 2021 release schedule and a new PlayStation VR headset.




					www.gq-magazine.co.uk


----------



## Supine (Feb 23, 2021)

Managed to get in the queue at GAME today but they sold out before i had a chance to get one. Boo.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2021)

My cousin just text me to say he has just had one delivered with demon souls 

he is actually my support bubble who im going to see this eve


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Excellent, he's a lucky man.

I've been close a couple of times but even with the alerts and getting on it within seconds/minutes I've not had any luck.

It's mad, get in a queue and there's 30,000 people ahead of you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Excellent, he's a lucky man.
> 
> I've been close a couple of times but even with the alerts and getting on it within seconds/minutes I've not had any luck.
> 
> It's mad, get in a queue and there's 30,000 people ahead of you.


he got it from Argos at 4am


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> he got it from Argos at 4am



I saw some people did that.

I'm not doing that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I saw some people did that.
> 
> I'm not doing that.


Nor me, although he is a night owl so im not surprised he finally got one ,im in no rush to be fair, still got loads of pc and ps 4 stuff to finish


----------



## spitfire (Mar 12, 2021)

Hahaha, scalpers getting pwned. 





__





						Sign in or Register | eBay
					





					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Sunray (Mar 12, 2021)

I see on ebay,  PS5's are now selling for £610 appx.

I think all the dreams of riches have been dashed....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2021)

It's my 50th on Wednesday and my cousin has just said he isnt going to get me anything but when I finally get a ps5 , to text him and he will put £200 quid in my account towards it , bless him 


Demon souls looks and plays great too


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2021)

So both my cousin and I signed up to Currys for the PS5 stock draw, he called me to say check your email last night, I was not one of the chosen few.

BUT he was  , so he got the code and is waiting for currys to contact him ( Within 7 days ) to take his order ( for me ) so it looks like Il be getting one imminently 
EDIT : just read this as apparently you have to go in store. 

Under current UK government guidelines, non-essential retailers including electronic goods stores will not be able to open any earlier than April 12, so winners won’t be able to get their PS5 console before that date.

So the hunt continues


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2021)

Will gta run better than on PS4?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Will gta run better than on PS4?


GTA V is getting a PS 5 update









						Grand Theft Auto V coming to PlayStation 5 in 2021
					

Expanded and enhanced with new features and content.




					blog.playstation.com
				




not sure bout the others


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2021)

It was easier to get vaccinated than find a ps5


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So both my cousin and I signed up to Currys for the PS5 stock draw, he called me to say check your email last night, I was not one of the chosen few.
> 
> BUT he was  , so he got the code and is waiting for currys to contact him ( Within 7 days ) to take his order ( for me ) so it looks like Il be getting one imminently
> EDIT : just read this as apparently you have to go in store.
> ...



Your cousin has all the luck! I missed out, glad he's a caring sharing type.

Potential GAME drops imminent, gotta keep trying.



TopCat said:


> Will gta run better than on PS4?



Should run better on everything soon: 









						Rockstar pays $10,000 to modder who fixed GTA Online loading times
					

Rockstar Games has paid a modder $10,000 for identifying a way to make Grand Theft Auto Online load significantly faste…




					www.gamesindustry.biz


----------



## Nivag (Mar 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> So both my cousin and I signed up to Currys for the PS5 stock draw, he called me to say check your email last night, I was not one of the chosen few.
> 
> BUT he was  , so he got the code and is waiting for currys to contact him ( Within 7 days ) to take his order ( for me ) so it looks like Il be getting one imminently
> EDIT : just read this as apparently you have to go in store.
> ...


I think they can do click and collect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2021)

Nivag said:


> I think they can do click and collect.


Ive just been looking into that so fingers x-ed


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2021)

My son got Demon Souls for his birthday last week and I have to say it looks very beautiful. And the graphics on Miles Morales are stunning too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2021)

trashpony said:


> My son got Demon Souls for his birthday last week and I have to say it looks very beautiful. And the graphics on Miles Morales are stunning too.



your posts about your son got me doing another run of dark souls 3 and I forgot how much I enjoyed it , so thank you both


----------



## trashpony (Mar 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> your posts about your son got me doing another run of dark souls 3 and I forgot how much I enjoyed it , so thank you both



oh that’s lovely! He’s a bit sad because none of his friends have played them so he’s got no one to chat to about them. I get called in to watch boss fights


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2021)

trashpony said:


> oh that’s lovely! He’s a bit sad because none of his friends have played them so he’s got no one to chat to about them. I get called in to watch boss fights


Tell him he is part of an elite group of non casual gamers who are not afraid of dying and have the state of mind to handle proper games * and that his friends need to step up to the mark 

* not that im like that at all


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2021)

Got to love a night owl.. ( Argos did another drop at 4am )

Im getting a disc based model between 2-6 this eve all being well


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tell him he is part of an elite group of non casual gamers who are not afraid of dying and have the state of mind to handle proper games * and that his friends need to step up to the mark
> 
> * not that im like that at all


His friends are dirty casuals.*


*i also don't think that.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Got to love a night owl.. ( Argos did another drop at 4am )
> 
> Im getting a disc based model between 2-6 this eve all being well



Does that mean you have a spare one?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2021)

tommers said:


> Does that mean you have a spare one?


I think he has already cancelled the currys one, but il let you know if he hasnt


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2021)

Aaaargh.

Had it in my basket from Smyth’s, got through check out after about 83 tries and it was gone. Even was able to put my details in. What a fucking wind up!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2021)

The lad finally gave up on the PS5, bought him Apple earphones and a bike instead... for his Christmas present.

Sony want fucking. left to rest, then fucked again.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Mar 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> The lad finally gave up on the PS5, bought him Apple earphones and a bike instead... for his Christmas present.
> 
> Sony want fucking. left to rest, then fucked again.



Oh dear, someone can't get a PS5. It's not just Sony who's having issues.

I take it you've not heard of the global shortage of silicon chips :









						Global chip shortage worsens, forces production cuts at GM, Hyundai
					

And a fire at a Renesas factory in Japan just made it even worse.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 24, 2021)

If ever there was a first world problem...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If ever there was a first world problem...



Innit. <Infuriated because he cannot get hold of an expensive toy>


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If ever there was a first world problem...


It’ll never beat ‘My new laptop’s screen is too shiny and now I can see myself masturbate’


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> If ever there was a first world problem...



I live in the first world. This is a big problem for me!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Oh dear, someone can't get a PS5. It's not just Sony who's having issues.
> 
> I take it you've not heard of the global shortage of silicon chips :
> 
> ...



Ah, I didn't know that, cancel the second fucking.  

They must have known the demand was there, so why not wit until you have stock to meet it? Sony would have known how many they would sell, to within a few tens of thousands. 

Meh anyway. I suspect I'll be buying it next Christmas.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyway, I couldn’t wait so I bought one on Facebook for £900 in cash. He had to wait three days to get it all out of the ATM.
Just opened it and am about to get stuck into AC Valhalla. Be right back


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’ll never beat ‘My new laptop’s screen is too shiny and now I can see myself masturbate’



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 24, 2021)

Fucking hell, peeps - summer is on its way.  Less screen time, more outside time!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Fucking hell, peeps - summer is on its way.  Less screen time, more outside time!



That's what the lad said. A bike is certainly better for him. The one he has is old and very heavy. He got it third hand.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2021)

It's quite big and the controller tickles my hands


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's quite big and the controller tickles my hands


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2021)

So some first thoughts , I cant really go mad about the graphics as I wont get Demon's Souls until tomorrow , however I have put some PS4 games on there , God of War , Day's gone and Dark Souls 3 to name 3.

They all definitely look and play much smoother/better , more shiny ?? Was mucking about with the TV last night and got the colours looking more vibrant than ive managed to get before from the ps pro and pc.

Once the initial game is loaded the load times are reduced quite a bit, with the exception of DS3 for some reason, but God of War is lightning fast.

The 3d Audio works with my wired headset and adds depth, I'm curious if the pulse headsets are going to add much more.

What I really like is that I have pretty much most, if not all of my back catalogue of PS4 games to download , sync saves and go. 

Cant wait for demon's souls tomorrow.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2021)

Demon Souls was really quick to d/l by the way - much faster than Miles Morales which took ages. Took less than an hour. 

Also - there is a known issue with it failing to boot occasionally. I managed to resolve it eventually by switching it back off and on again about 15 times, but I think what sparked it was that I unplugged the PS5 to move it without exiting the game. Don't do that


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2021)

Just browsing on Facebook market place I was able to get Miles Morales and AS Valhalla for 50 quids yesterday afternoon very local to me.

They do look very pretty indeed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2021)

Only had about 30 mins on demon’s souls , it’s beautiful and tough , tommers  I think you’re gonna love it


----------



## Sunray (Mar 27, 2021)

COVID-19 put the brakes onto what would have been an expansion of capacity for chip manufacturing.  
It will unwind at some point but probably not this year.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 27, 2021)

The  more that get out there the less profit for the scalpers so they should lose interest soon too


----------



## Sunray (Mar 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> The  more that get out there the less profit for the scalpers so they should lose interest soon too



Most of the way there, many sold around this amount.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Only had about 30 mins on demon’s souls , it’s beautiful and tough , tommers  I think you’re gonna love it


Just got a digital version off of that Amazon. Would have preferred disc but whatever.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 30, 2021)

tommers said:


> Just got a digital version off of that Amazon. Would have preferred disc but whatever.



Nice one!

Missed the drop completely, leaking boilers, tripped switches and late deliveries. Fuck Tuesdays from a great height.


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Oh dear, someone can't get a PS5. It's not just Sony who's having issues.
> 
> I take it you've not heard of the global shortage of silicon chips :
> 
> ...



I only found out about this when I wanted a Eurorack sequencer built. Fortunately, the bloke had a few left but please don't tell everyone.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh for fucks fucking sake.

Now I am in mourning.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 13, 2021)

Who or what is Evergreen?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 13, 2021)

Big stuck ship.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2021)

PS5 April Update brings new storage options and social features
					

First major PS5 console update lets you store PS5 games on USB extended storage, share gameplay across PS5 and PS4 consoles, and more.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## cybershot (Apr 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Big stuck ship.
> 
> View attachment 263075











						Egypt seizes ship that blocked Suez Canal over $900m compensation claim
					

The Ever Given's insurers call Egypt's claim "extraordinarily large" and "largely unsupported".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (Apr 14, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Egypt seizes ship that blocked Suez Canal over $900m compensation claim
> 
> 
> The Ever Given's insurers call Egypt's claim "extraordinarily large" and "largely unsupported".
> ...



Might have to get an Xbox.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 14, 2021)

Must have used a wheelhouse clamp...


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Egypt seizes ship that blocked Suez Canal over $900m compensation claim
> 
> 
> The Ever Given's insurers call Egypt's claim "extraordinarily large" and "largely unsupported".
> ...



They said that about a claim for the wine stain on my rug.


----------



## nick (Apr 17, 2021)

Sw9 game in brixton has it in stock for 600. 
so price is coming down

or you could wait a couple off months and save 150


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2021)

nick said:


> Sw9 game in brixton has it in stock for 600.
> so price is coming down
> 
> or you could wait a couple off months and save 150



Or 10 years and get one for £150!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 18, 2021)

bmd said:


> Or 10 years and get one for £150!



In 10 years I still wouldn't have finished everything I could on PS4.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2021)

BBC Scotland - The Social - Returnal review: 'The best game on PlayStation 5 so far'
					

Does the PS5 exclusive live up to the hype? Jordan Middler finds out.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> BBC Scotland - The Social - Returnal review: 'The best game on PlayStation 5 so far'
> 
> 
> Does the PS5 exclusive live up to the hype? Jordan Middler finds out.
> ...



Just downloading it. 

I got store cards off G2A and used those to buy it from the store.  Worked out about £55 instead of £70.

Housemarque are the best, was gutted when they said that "arcade is dead" and that they were going to make another fucking Battle Royale.  Luckily they seem to have come up trumps again.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

Not sure I’ve got the chops for that. Am very impatient, I ditched Far Cry 3(?) because the window ledges were annoying.


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so glad it is getting good reviews.  They did Nex Machina and Resogun, which are both brilliant shooters.  I was worried about them for a while.









						Jumping on the bandwagon:    From 'Arcade is Dead' to AAA — Housemarque
					

A year ago, we announced that “arcade is dead”, at least for Housemarque, ending our long-standing commitment to creating arcade inspired games. Many thought that surely the studio must be in peril and that we’d be closing our doors soon, however this couldn’t be farther from the truth. Instead of s




					housemarque.com
				



.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2021)

tommers said:


> Just downloading it.
> 
> I got store cards off G2A and used those to buy it from the store.  Worked out about £55 instead of £70.


good tip , thanks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 30, 2021)

tommers said:


> Just downloading it.
> 
> I got store cards off G2A and used those to buy it from the store.  Worked out about £55 instead of £70.
> 
> Housemarque are the best, was gutted when they said that "arcade is dead" and that they were going to make another fucking Battle Royale.  Luckily they seem to have come up trumps again.


Got it at a bout 5am , did the same as you kinda, got pns top ups from cd keys (couldnt get decent prices on G2A for some reason) so ended up getting it for £60.49 .

Played a couple of hours, it's certainly interesting... Looks and feels next gen due to audio and controller and i think im going to be enjoying it, although i really havent got a clue whats going on, yet...


----------



## tommers (Apr 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Got it at a bout 5am , did the same as you kinda, got pns top ups from cd keys (couldnt get decent prices on G2A for some reason) so ended up getting it for £60.49 .
> 
> Played a couple of hours, it's certainly interesting... Looks and feels next gen due to audio and controller and i think im going to be enjoying it, although i really havent got a clue whats going on, yet...



Yeah i did an hour or so this morning. There's a bit in Nex Machina, on the last stage of every world, where it switches so the camera is behind you and you run to the exit.  This is like that.  Like it has the same dash and particle effects and stuff, it's basically that game in 3D.  Love it.  Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> BBC Scotland - The Social - Returnal review: 'The best game on PlayStation 5 so far'
> 
> 
> Does the PS5 exclusive live up to the hype? Jordan Middler finds out.
> ...


Looks too hard, unless there's a very easy mode, I'm out


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks too hard, unless there's a very easy mode, I'm out



There is not an easy mode. I haven't managed to beat the first boss yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

tommers said:


> There is not an easy mode. I haven't managed to beat the first boss yet.


fuck that then


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2021)

tommers said:


> There is not an easy mode. I haven't managed to beat the first boss yet.


Same as


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Same as



Saw somebody tweet that they completed it and died 5 times. How are people so good at games?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2021)

tommers said:


> Saw somebody tweet that they completed it and died 5 times. How are people so good at games?



A whole lot of time to practice.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2021)

tommers said:


> There is not an easy mode. I haven't managed to beat the first boss yet.


Just done it !! This was after a long run, getting everything I need, just about to teleport to outside the boss and the game proper crashed out, thought id lost any progress logged but was able to get it back after re-syncing my cloud files. Next run though, he ( is it a he ?) was toast


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 4, 2021)

tommers said:


> Saw somebody tweet that they completed it and died 5 times. How are people so good at games?


I think one thing about Returnal is there is definitely an element of luck as to what you get in each run , for example I had 3 runs earlier where I couldn't get a vital pickup , although I think I'm starting to get to grip with the mechanics, there are some runs you just cant get through, which is a bit shit really.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2021)

Beat Phrike yesterday. Got to the bottom of the mountain, that teleporting sentient thing killed me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 8, 2021)

tommers said:


> Beat Phrike yesterday. Got to the bottom of the mountain, that teleporting sentient thing killed me.


I’m giving it a rest for a few days , got resi 8 , it’s far more fun , thing I find about returnal is that it isn’t very fun , although a great technical achievement


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I’m giving it a rest for a few days , got resi 8 , it’s far more fun , thing I find about returnal is that it isn’t very fun , although a great technical achievement


I know what you mean, I can't play it for too long in one go. Although I have a suspicion that if I did it would click and I'd find it less stressful.


----------



## Sunray (May 8, 2021)

If you read the reviews the 1st three areas in Returnal are fairly easy, if you die you just go back to the same area. Beyond the 3rd if you die you start again at the 4th, there are 6 areas.

That's some difficulty spike, it's like a Dark Souls boss that's at 0 health, you think 'yes' and it one hits you, with the added bonus of having to do the previous 3 major bosses again.
Going to make the last level quite tense. 

Difficulty is discussed at 23:32


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2021)

Updated it. Wiped my hour and a half run. 

Going to bed


----------



## Sunray (May 10, 2021)

tommers said:


> Updated it. Wiped my hour and a half run.
> 
> Going to bed



Gutting!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2021)

These guys are usually pretty good, they got the argos drops right when I was able to get one.

Good luck !!


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> These guys are usually pretty good, they got the argos drops right when I was able to get one.
> 
> Good luck !!




Cheers, added to my follows. I was on the Game website within 25 seconds of an alert from another account but have been in a q since then. 4 minutes away but apparently all the stand alone ones have gone. Not forking out for a bundle. Might as well see it out now.

Fingers crossed for Amazon next.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Cheers, added to my follows. I was on the Game website within 25 seconds of an alert from another account but have been in a q since then. 4 minutes away but apparently all the stand alone ones have gone. Not forking out for a bundle. Might as well see it out now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Amazon next.




I wont keep on posting these but this just appeared on my twatter


----------



## spitfire (May 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Cheers, added to my follows. I was on the Game website within 25 seconds of an alert from another account but have been in a q since then. 4 minutes away but apparently all the stand alone ones have gone. Not forking out for a bundle. Might as well see it out now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Amazon next.



Pfft. Nada. Game site was fucked when I did get through.

Thanks ruffneck23 I've got them all set to notification alerts now. That does look like a likely one.

One day!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Pfft. Nada. Game site was fucked when I did get through.
> 
> Thanks ruffneck23 I've got them all set to notification alerts now. That does look like a likely one.
> 
> One day!


No worries man, I want everyone who wants one to get one ,I think I still maybe in the queue for curry’s so if I am and I get a notification you ( or anyone here if you have one ) is welcome to it if we can work out the logistics


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2021)

The PS5 Is Starting to Look Like the Revolution It Promised
					

What’s happening with Sony’s latest console, now that it’s been out for six months? Supply issues aside, it’s proving to be much more than a simple evolution.




					www.wired.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2021)

GTA 5 and GTA Online: PS5 and Xbox Series X/S Upgrades Coming in November - IGN
					

GTA 5 and GTA Online will receive enhanced PS5 and Xbox Series X/S versions in November.




					www.ign.com


----------



## spitfire (May 19, 2021)

Oooh, looks like I bagged one from the Evil Empire.

Got an email confirmation and everything. Following those 3 twitter accounts and when they reckon a drop is imminent hovering over the GO button seems to be the only way to do it.

Thanks for the help on here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Oooh, looks like I bagged one from the Evil Empire.
> 
> Got an email confirmation and everything. Following those 3 twitter accounts and when they reckon a drop is imminent hovering over the GO button seems to be the only way to do it.
> 
> Thanks for the help on here.



Ah great news  I did see amazon had some this morning, but it wouldn't allow me to add one ( for you peoples not me )

I am dead chuffed for you, also there is a sale starting 26th with ps game discounted ( Demon's souls , Miles Morales spider man to name but 2 ) so perhaps wait until then to splash out , also if you have ps+ get wreckfest, this months freebie, one of the best looking and fun racers ive played in ages  also you get 20 odd games as part of the collection , most of them having updates and better FPS , God of War looks absolutely stunning

Dirt 5 deserves a mention too as its gorgeous too


----------



## spitfire (May 19, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah great news  I did see amazon had some this morning, but it wouldn't allow me to add one ( for you peoples not me )
> 
> I am dead chuffed for you, also there is a sale starting 26th with ps game discounted ( Demon's souls , Miles Morales spider man to name but 2 ) so perhaps wait until then to splash out , also if you have ps+ get wreckfest, this months freebie, one of the best looking and fun racers ive played in ages  also you get 20 odd games as part of the collection , most of them having updates and better FPS , God of War looks absolutely stunning
> 
> Dirt 5 deserves a mention too as its gorgeous too



Sounds great, will check them out. Thanks again for your help,


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2021)




----------



## BoxRoom (May 20, 2021)

Cheeky fuckers.


----------



## spitfire (May 20, 2021)

Mine is almost here! Tracking the dot on Google maps.


----------



## spitfire (May 20, 2021)

It's here. It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.It's here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 21, 2021)

How are you finding it spitfire  ?


----------



## spitfire (May 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> How are you finding it spitfire  ?



It’s very swanky. even Mlle Fire spotted the upgrade in picture performance. By the time I’d downloaded all the things I only had a quick go on BFV last night which is largely the same.

 Apparently having a ps5 doesn’t make you magically better at games. I was battered.

the controller haptic stuff is brilliant but I don’t like how the PS button is so close to the mic button. 

I left it last night downloading all the updates for the few games I could fit on the ridiculously small drive. I’ll have a bash at Watch Dogs later. I should have the PS 5 upgrade working so may get a better idea of what to expect. Going to break out a blu ray as well. See how good that looks. 

The resolution coming up on the Tv is much higher. Happy enough so far, just need to stretch it’s legs a bit.


----------



## spitfire (May 21, 2021)

Going to watch the Gp on it on Sunday so that will be interesting.


----------



## spitfire (May 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> The resolution coming up on the Tv is much higher. Happy enough so far, just need to stretch it’s legs a bit.


3840 x 2160

It's a Sony Bravia, few years old, not 4K. Will try and see if CEC works at some point.

Putting on Fury as it is the latest movie on Blu Ray I own apart from Dunkirk and 1917, they're too cerebral for me on a Friday night.   Load of old bollocks but I love it.

The audio through the headphones is more dynamic, more bass for everything. Louder. 11.


----------



## spitfire (May 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> How are you finding it spitfire  ?


You did ask.


----------



## spitfire (May 22, 2021)

Moar thoughts.

So the Blu Ray looked immense. Pinsharp detail, blacker blacks. So much better than the Apple TV and PS4 I have been using. Netflix wasn't grainy at all. Watching F1 on NOW TV and also looks much improved.

Went to play GTA and Watch Dogs but for some reason my user profiles hadn't ported over and was too pissed to work it out so watched more telly.

After a swift google this will be why it all looks so much better, it's almost 4K on my tv: "True *4K* is actually 4096 x 2160. ... Most consumer "*4K*" monitors and TVs are *3840x2160* or 2160p. It is cheaper to produce and easier to scale. This is because it preserves the 16:9 aspect ratio and is a simple doubling of the 1080p resolution."

Not impressed with:
Storage space, 680GB? Get tae fuck.
Stupid short USB lead, give us a long lead ffs, it's £450!
No IR input so can't use universal remotes. The thing is massive, surely they could have squeezed one in. Going to see if CEC works, I have a Sony telly so fingers crossed.
Disc insert is out of sight when machine is on its side. It goes in easily enough but you are unsighted, I'm just nit picking now really...

If anyone else gets one get yourself a long patch lead so you can do the (initial) system and game updates wired, it will save you hours. I ended up stretching one across the living room, they're cheap as chips on ebay.

eta: No iPlayer!


----------



## spitfire (May 22, 2021)

Me again, apologies for multi posts.

Don't do what I did and unceremoniously cast aside your old PS4 as it is still useful. I transferred the game save data over my wifi after RTFM, I think I've lost some progress in Watch Dogs but GTA looks OK at first glance. Might be worth firing up any games you are currently playing on PS4 first and making sure the game save data is up to date.

ruffneck23 Wreckfest is great fun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Me again, apologies for multi posts.
> 
> 
> ruffneck23 Wreckfest is great fun.


no apologies needed , good to see your feedback  and yes wreckfest is awesome , just been doing some multiplayer carnage with my cousin


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2021)

Discover the Forbidden West in our next State of Play
					

A uniquely crafted countdown towards the debut of Horizon Forbidden West gameplay.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2021)

So my cousin , bless him bought ratchet and clank after much deliberation digitally so he is going to game share it with me , If we can work out how to do it

good reports so far , very very pretty and good fun too


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

Star wars : Fallen order has just had a proper PS5 ( and Xbox series to be fair) version , which is a free upgrade if you already have the game









						Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order's enhanced PS5/Xbox Series patch - all upgrades tested
					

It's a credit to the talents and abilities of game developers that so many last-gen games still hold up today - so why …




					www.eurogamer.net
				




and it is even prettier than it was before

I love how PS4 games are getting PS5 love , consoles finally aligning with PC games and steam


----------



## Supine (Jun 23, 2021)

< heads to Twitter to investigate ps5 stock levels for the twelve billionth time >


----------



## trashpony (Jun 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Star wars : Fallen order has just had a proper PS5 ( and Xbox series to be fair) version , which is a free upgrade if you already have the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know if that works if you have the game downloaded onto your PS5 rather than on disc?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Do you know if that works if you have the game downloaded onto your PS5 rather than on disc?


I think so, i just went and re-dowloaded it from the store and it gave me the option of a ps4 or ps5 version , id assume that if you went to the install in foals library and select 'options' then check for update it should update. but im ont entirely sure.

ETA just found this :

How to upgrade to the PS5 version of Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order (Digital)​If you have the PS4 version of the game as a digital download, it’s really simple. All you need to do is go to the PlayStation Store, search for the game and then select the ‘Free PS5 Upgrade’. You’ll then ‘purchase’ the upgrade at no cost, and it will then download. Simple as pie and the easiest method of upgrading to the PS5 version of any game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

just to prove im not a complete Sony fanboy


xbox series x is in stock on amazon for delivery early july


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> just to prove im not a complete Sony fanboy
> 
> 
> xbox series x is in stock on amazon for delivery early july


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 275100


ah I wont be getting one , yet , more than happy with the PS5


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> ah I wont be getting one , yet , more than happy with the PS5



My mates are big X Box fans and have been on at me to go over, I considered swapping when I couldn't get a PS5 but all my games are PS so I'm locked in now. I rarely manage to play with anyone I know online anyway, just never happens.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> My mates are big X Box fans and have been on at me to go over, I considered swapping when I couldn't get a PS5 but all my games are PS so I'm locked in now. I rarely manage to play with anyone I know online anyway, just never happens.


yeah im so locked into sonys ecosystem now I would have been a fool not to come over anyways.

I do like the way game pass is shaping up, used to use it on PC when I had a decent gfx card but apart from the odd title there wasn't anything I really wanted to play, however there does seem to a lot of good games coming out soon.

If I can afford it at some point il end up getting one or a 30 series gfx card depending on what is available at the time.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 3, 2021)

Finally managed to order one from John Lewis with the help of a stock informer telegram alert. Arrives tomorrow along with an extra controller and docking station. I checked back after my order had been confirmed and they were sold out so less than 5 minutes.


----------



## nick (Aug 13, 2021)

Numbers came up on the Currys draw. So have just popped into the local store to put my money down
It will come "in 7 working days, or maybe 14" is a slightly worrying statement. Because Currys Brixton


----------



## Dandred (Aug 13, 2021)

My friend here in Korea just got one, went over to have a look. My five year old PC looks way better running Assassin's Creed Valhalla than the PS5. My 1080GTXTi might just last few more years. 

​


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 20, 2021)

Any good games yet?


----------



## nick (Sep 2, 2021)

nick said:


> Numbers came up on the Currys draw. So have just popped into the local store to put my money down
> It will come "in 7 working days, or maybe 14" is a slightly worrying statement. Because Currys Brixton


And here it is, only slightly behind the promised date.   
Had to go to the store in person to find it as:
a) they had neglected to contact me to confirm it had arrived
b) Currys web chat / phone line is unwilling / unable to give out numbers for the stores, so the only way to find out what is happening is top go to the store and wait for 45 minutes whilst someone wanders around the back

Currys really is shite 

Still the PS5 itself is nice and shiny (but massive - like a rejected prop from 2001). The controller is great

And no, there are no good games yet (suspect that "Overcooked" on this week's PS plus, although PS5 only, isn't going to push it to its limits)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 2, 2021)

nick said:


> And here it is, only slightly behind the promised date.
> Had to go to the store in person to find it as:
> a) they had neglected to contact me to confirm it had arrived
> b) Currys web chat / phone line is unwilling / unable to give out numbers for the stores, so the only way to find out what is happening is top go to the store and wait for 45 minutes whilst someone wanders around the back
> ...


Ratchek and clank is great and very pretty, demon's souls is also ace, but you should go and play some of the games in the ps plus collection as they have had gfx boosts, ~God of War looks lovely


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2021)

Some interesting looking stuff there...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 25, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



I bet that would look really nice on a PC.


----------



## Supine (Sep 29, 2021)

Managed to bag a PS5 today from GAME. About bloody time!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2021)

sweet, I had to sell mine when lost my job ( no profit made I may add ) but now im working I need to replace it, I may even get a digital one  for the time being


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I bet that would look really nice on a PC.


It's on cd keys for 14.89 , I am very tempted but I just got 2 new games this morning , although who needs food ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 12, 2021)

Game are taking pre-orders at the moment for delivery on the 15th of this month. I'm queuing but the wait time is over an hour so I guess I won't be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Supine (Oct 12, 2021)

Game are delivering mine today. Unfortunately I’m working away from home until the 22nd


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2021)

Think I could have got one from EE this morning - £540 with charger.  Dunno, still a bit expensive for a casual gamer, and feels like you're being forced into bundles which include stuff you wouldn't normally buy.  How much is the charger worth?  I assume you can just charge your dualshock by attaching it to the ps5 anyway?


----------



## nick (Oct 26, 2021)

yes - there is a 


Johnny Vodka said:


> Think I could have got one from EE this morning - £540 with charger.  Dunno, still a bit expensive for a casual gamer, and feels like you're being forced into bundles which include stuff you wouldn't normally buy.  How much is the charger worth?  I assume you can just charge your dualshock by attaching it to the ps5 anyway?


it comes with a USB to USB cable - plug one end into the PS5 and the other into the control. Electrickery flows and controller gets charged. don't see why you need a dedicated charger.

Mine came with a bundle deal of a second controller (from Currys) - which I don't really need as Billy no Mates. In hindsight I wish I had gone for the headphone bundle instead as I have no speakers on my monitor so am using iPhone ear buds plugged into the controller


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Think I could have got one from EE this morning - £540 with charger.  Dunno, still a bit expensive for a casual gamer, and feels like you're being forced into bundles which include stuff you wouldn't normally buy.  How much is the charger worth?  I assume you can just charge your dualshock by attaching it to the ps5 anyway?


As much as I want everyone to get one if they can, that doesnt seem like a good deal, and youre right as nick says you can just charge directly from the unit itself.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

game are taking pre orders for next week

ETA , too late.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 26, 2021)

Still reasonably happy to wait until they become available properly and you get 2 or 3 games thrown in for a decent price.


----------



## Supine (Oct 26, 2021)

I really like the free game that is pre-installed on it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 26, 2021)

Supine said:


> I really like the free game that is pre-installed on it.


is that the one that showcases the controller? Astros something ? yeh it's great


----------



## Supine (Oct 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> is that the one that showcases the controller? Astros something ? yeh it's great



Yeah. Blowing into the controller to spin the fan is cool


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2021)

Argos supposedly releasing some at 8am today, in store and online.  Looks like console only (disk version), which would be fine with me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Argos supposedly releasing some at 8am today, in store and online.  Looks like console only (disk version), which would be fine with me.


I just went on the site and it gave me the option to get a disc version but when clicking add to cart, says not available


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I just went on the site and it gave me the option to get a disc version but when clicking add to cart, says not available



It's not 8am yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's not 8am yet.


I realise this ( as early as it is ) but usually you cant add to cart at al if not in stock ( see below image , you cant add the digital to cart ). Il be checking back at 8am though. Good luck.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka

I just added to cart 1 min ago, hurry up 

Alas when you get to the next step you cant go any furthur


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks like I failed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looks like I failed.


 , I cant even access my cart now, think the sites overloaded..


----------



## Supine (Oct 27, 2021)

I got mine by joining the Discord site for uk ps5 stock. You get a notification when shops go live. Worked a treat.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2021)

Looks like it's all eyes on Game tomorrow, with a re-stock expected between 8am and 11am.


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looks like it's all eyes on Game tomorrow, with a re-stock expected between 8am and 11am.



Open an account with them now if you don’t have one. When it goes live buy a bundle and not just the machine as that is what the majority try for and it sells out quickest.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

Supine said:


> Open an account with them now if you don’t have one. When it goes live buy a bundle and not just the machine as that is what the majority try for and it sells out quickest.



I'm a tight Scotsman.  I slightly grudge paying £450 for just a console anyway, so don't plan on paying a lot more for stuff I don't need at an over-inflated price.  I'll just keep trying for the console alone... It's not like I currently have the latest telly to get the best from it or any ps5 specific games...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

Stock just in at Game.  Long queue.


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm a tight Scotsman.  I slightly grudge paying £450 for just a console anyway, so don't plan on paying a lot more for stuff I don't need at an over-inflated price.  I'll just keep trying for the console alone... It's not like I currently have the latest telly to get the best from it or any ps5 specific games...



But if you get a bundle with a game you’re going to buy anyway…


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

Supine said:


> But if you get a bundle with a game you’re going to buy anyway…



A game wouldn't be so bad, but I don't need an additional controller or charger.  Had the opportunity for those previously & didn't take it.


----------



## Supine (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> A game wouldn't be so bad, but I don't need an additional controller or charger.  Had the opportunity for those previously & didn't take it.



I just got a bundle with a game i wanted


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

I seem to have got nothing but a frozen screen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm in the queue for a digital one, just hope my cousin can lend me the money until 4pm when i get my pay.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I seem to have got nothing but a frozen screen.


isnt the little blue man walking along at the bottom of the scree, it should also say how long you have left in the queue ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

I got past that bit.  Hit purchase on console only, but now frozen screen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I got past that bit.  Hit purchase on console only, but now frozen screen.


Sitting here with my fingers x-ed for you mate.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 28, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I got past that bit.  Hit purchase on console only, but now frozen screen.



I seem to remember from my time in the trenches some people thought they'd lucked out but got an email later from GAME asking them to check out and the PS5 was still in their basket. All is not lost.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

Got the money.

Sold out.

Fuckers


----------



## spitfire (Oct 28, 2021)

Booooo.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ah im not worried, they will come back at some point. I got one before, Il get one again.

Hope Johnny Vodka gets his.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah im not worried, they will come back at some point. I got one before, Il get one again.
> 
> Hope Johnny Vodka gets his.



Probably not going to happen, as I've read they were out of stock, even though available to order.  Will keep the page open for now...

I signed up to discord this morning, but didn't get any alerts about Game?  Do they not just push alerts to your phone if you're in the group?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Ah, I didn't know that, cancel the second fucking.
> 
> They must have known the demand was there, so why not wit until you have stock to meet it? Sony would have known how many they would sell, to within a few tens of thousands.
> 
> Meh anyway. I suspect I'll be buying it next Christmas.


It has been delivered, so the lad will have it this Christmas.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 2, 2021)

Jumbo Jets Airlifting PS5 Stock Into the UK in Time for Christmas - IGN
					

Sony has been airlifting PlayStation 5 console stock into UK to challenge the supply currently plaguing the console market.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 4, 2021)

More dropping at Game this morning.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 4, 2021)

Nae luck.  Started off with 3 min queue, then it became 17min...  OOS by the time I had my chance!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 4, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Nae luck.  Started off with 3 min queue, then it became 17min...  OOS by the time I had my chance!



Same here, when I saw three minutes I thought that it was my time to get one. But no...

However, my brother just phoned to let me know that a friend of his managed to get one and now doesn't want it.

It's mine! 😄


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 10, 2021)

Brother just phoned to say that its been delivered to him. Seeing that I quit my job on Monday I might just pay him a visit, pick it up and phone in sick tomorrow 🙂


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2021)

Have a good feeling Argos will restock tomorrow.  Will be trying at 8am tomorrow!


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Have a good feeling Argos will restock tomorrow.  Will be trying at 8am tomorrow!



Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2021)

Better to get on before the Discord alert!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Better to get on before the Discord alert!



Get on there now just in case!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Have a good feeling Argos will restock tomorrow.  Will be trying at 8am tomorrow!


When I got my  original ps 5 from Argos, they dropped at 4am , be warned


----------



## spitfire (Nov 11, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When I got my  original ps 5 from Argos, they dropped at 4am , be warned



Oh yeah, that's right, Argos always seemed to drop at stupid o'clock. I remember now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When I got my  original ps 5 from Argos, they dropped at 4am , be warned



Advice online suggests 8am.  It was 8am last time.  I won't be getting up at 4am anyway... But will try as soon as I do get up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2021)

playstation direct queue is opening in a couple of minutes, you need you psn account details though and im not entirely sure its for the UK





__





						PlayStation®5 Console Console
					

<p>Not in stock? We are regularly restocking this item on site, please check back later. <br /> <br /> The PS5™ console unleashes new gaming possibilities that you never anticipated.<br /> <br /> Experience lightning-fast loading with an ultra-high speed SSD, deeper immersion with support for...




					psdirect-queue.playstation.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2021)

All gone, got through the queue , signed in and sold out grr.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 15, 2021)

Think I tried too late. 50k+ people in front of me.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 15, 2021)

It really is astonishing, a year on and supply problems just as bad.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 15, 2021)

Not really, Covid, the boat blocking the Suez ,and scalpers all major factors.

Cant see it getting much better for a while tbh


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Not really, Covid, the boat blocking the Suez ,and scalpers all major factors.
> 
> Cant see it getting much better for a while tbh



Pity I didn't know what was to come, I'd have put my pension in Sony shares. 

I hadn't thought about the implications downstream of the boat in the Suez Canal, I should imagine that with he 'just in time' supply chain, it will still be causing chaos.

Anyway, the lad's one is bought.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2021)

Might have bagged one via Argos this morning.  Still TBC.

Quite a bit of hassle over 30 mins this morning.  Thought they were all gone, still kept refreshing my basket, then suddenly seemed to come in stock again in my local store.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 18, 2021)

I paid over the odds for a (barely) used one. It came with 2 games which sort of justified it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2021)

Got it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 18, 2021)

Wicked


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 18, 2021)

It’s all about the ray tracing advancement which is a massive leap in graphics tech. Not that my son will care. But should last him a few years til the next one.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Got it.



w00p!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

Totally missed that if you have PS Plus, you can add any free PS5 games to your library if you only have a PS4.  Missed out on some games I would have liked to try.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Totally missed that if you have PS Plus, you can add any free PS5 games to your library if you only have a PS4.  Missed out on some games I would have liked to try.


didn't think you could play PS5 exclusive games on a PS5?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 19, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't think you could play PS5 exclusive games on a PS5?



Not sure what you're asking!

If you have a PS4, have PS Plus and are planning on getting a PS5, you can add any free PS5 games that are offered to your library for future download.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

The shark one (Maneater) looked like it might be fun.  That was offered as PS5 only a few months back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Not sure what you're asking!
> 
> If you have a PS4, have PS Plus and are planning on getting a PS5, you can add any free PS5 games that are offered to your library for future download.


ah right - I get you now


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

Had a quick go of the free Astrobot thing.  If you've played Astrobot VR, I'm not sure you'll be blown away by a shaky controller.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Had a quick go of the free Astrobot thing.  If you've played Astrobot VR, I'm not sure you'll be blown away by a shaky controller.



I loved it, all the clever things it can do. Never played VR.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I loved it, all the clever things it can do. Never played VR.



Astrobot VR is fucking awesome.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 2, 2021)

Quite impressed with how good God of War looks.  I never played it on PS4, but I'm sure some of the effects must be enhanced.


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2021)

Not necessarily PS5 specific, but the PS5 is the machine upon which I would use it:

Would a set of the ps5 pulse headphones add any particular advantage over the current set up which is a pair of Bose QC35 headphones connected to the controller by cable?  ( I don't have any speakers as I connect to a monitor rather than TV)
Is the 3d sound of any merit, or a gimmick?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 6, 2021)

Got it!!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 6, 2021)

nick said:


> Not necessarily PS5 specific, but the PS5 is the machine upon which I would use it:
> 
> Would a set of the ps5 pulse headphones add any particular advantage over the current set up which is a pair of Bose QC35 headphones connected to the controller by cable?  ( I don't have any speakers as I connect to a monitor rather than TV)
> Is the 3d sound of any merit, or a gimmick?



I have one and recommend (this is from a guy who grew up Sony audio tech, from their walkmans to their high res players and their NC headphones etc)..

BUT you can get the same sound from your Bose QC35 by connecting it to the controller.

Is it a gimmick? Of course it is.
3D audio is basically in-depth surround sound. Connectivity is great with the Pulse. Seamless.

The battery life, the humungous plasticky build and controls are shite!
Look at the fucking controls ffs.


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2021)

mm thanks - that sounds like a "mixed" review

Like the concept of surround gaming, but....


Might wait until a price drop. Almost bought them at £78 a few months ago now, but they now seem to be in short supply and up too £90.

Seamless connectivity sounds good. I only have limited time for gaming and want to be up and fragging as soon as possible , without faffing to set up each time


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)

Not disengaged from Discord yet.  Sounds like there must have been loads of recent chances to get one.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 8, 2021)

Hey All - anyone finding the the 825GB of storage isn't enough? Any solutions?


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Hey All - anyone finding the the 825GB of storage isn't enough? Any solutions?



Plug in a HD?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Hey All - anyone finding the the 825GB of storage isn't enough? Any solutions?



Think you can connect an external storage drive.  I still have my PS4 going, so feel like I have loads of space.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 8, 2021)

Virtual Blue said:


> Hey All - anyone finding the the 825GB of storage isn't enough? Any solutions?



Internal drives: Best PS5 SSD 2021: The Best Drives to Boost Your PS5 Storage Space - IGN

External drives: Best PS5 external hard drives 2021 - easily expand your storage

Depends on your budget really. They've become cheaper, the internal ones were stupid money a few months ago.

There will be an official Sony one on the way but with the world shortage of computer bits and bobs who knows when.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 10, 2021)

Anyone tried this free Matrix demo/game thing yet?


----------



## spitfire (Dec 23, 2021)

No, will have a look for it.

iPlayer now available, that sneaked in.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> No, will have a look for it.
> 
> iPlayer now available, that sneaked in.



It looks nice, but don't expect it to take up a lot of your time.


----------



## Supine (Dec 23, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone tried this free Matrix demo/game thing yet?



Looks interesting


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 23, 2021)

The problem with the PS5 is that most games are 18+
That wasn’t a thing when I was a kid. The simplistic games were for all. In fact the consoles and games were built for all ages back then.


----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2021)

The graphics in that matrix demo are amazing


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The problem with the PS5 is that most games are 18+
> That wasn’t a thing when I was a kid. The simplistic games were for all. In fact the consoles and games were built for all ages back then.



Yeah, this has become a thing since computer games have basically overtaken Hollywood as an entertainment medium.


----------



## nick (Dec 28, 2021)

Already bored of having to keep reinstalling games


Spitfire - I saw mention you have expanded your memory. 
which memory expansion to go for?
Internal or external?
2TB external I see for £146 
Internal is 275. and very silly £ with a heat sink

Does an internal need the heatsink? 
Are there any real world advantages of internal over external (apart from avoiding the fear of opening the thing up)? 
With external. presumably they can easily be hot swapped out for another if / when full

Googling it all, but the internet is confusing and fun of fan boys


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 28, 2021)

nick said:


> Already bored of having to keep reinstalling games
> 
> 
> Spitfire - I saw mention you have expanded your memory.
> ...


One consideration is that apparently you can't install PS4 games onto an external drive of a PS5.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 28, 2021)

nick said:


> Already bored of having to keep reinstalling games
> 
> 
> Spitfire - I saw mention you have expanded your memory.
> ...



Out and about at the mo. Will dig out some links later.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2021)

Disc version in stock at John Lewis at the min.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 29, 2021)

Anyone played Ghost of Tsushima? Any good?

Been looking at this before Sifu comes out.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

nick said:


> Already bored of having to keep reinstalling games
> 
> 
> Spitfire - I saw mention you have expanded your memory.
> ...



This is a good overview, short video.



I went for the WD Black internal SSD as I had an unexpected windfall just before Xmas. I went for the heatsink version. I did see a geeky website that said you could get away without one if you left the internal SSD lid off but I'm not risking it.

I got it straight from WD, delivery was a couple of days. Installation is absolutely simple.



			https://www.westerndigital.com/en-gb/products/internal-drives/wd-black-sn850-nvme-ssd#WDS100T1XHE
		


You can play PS4 games on an external according to this article.









						How to Use an External Hard Drive on PS5
					

Expanding your PlayStation 5 storage capacity




					www.pushsquare.com
				




It makes such a difference, I'm no hardcore gamer but even with my limited library of games it wasn't enough space.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> You can play PS4 games on an external according to this article.


My BiL mentioned an issue and he's a tech geek so I tend to take his word for it. I'll try and find out what he meant.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> My BiL mentioned an issue and he's a tech geek so I tend to take his word for it. I'll try and find out what he meant.



I had another quick google and found the Sony page that says it is fine.






						USB extended storage on PlayStation 5 consoles
					

Learn how to format a USB drive as USB extended storage for your PS5™ console, which USB drives can be used as USB extended storage, and what games can be stored in USB extended storage.




					www.playstation.com
				




You can play PS4 games directly from USB extended storage, which lets you save space on your PlayStation®5 console storage for PS5 games.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

Now I remember, it's the PS5 games you can't play from an external, you have to transfer them back from the drive, however this is still much, much quicker than re-installing them.

Maybe that's what he was saying?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Now I remember, it's the PS5 games you can't play from an external, you have to transfer them back from the drive, however this is still much, much quicker than re-installing them.
> 
> Maybe that's what he was saying?


The context was he was explaining why he bought internal extra storage rather than external so he was probably saying you could only play PS4 games externally which was why he bought internal and I've remembered it back to front.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The context was he was explaining why he bought internal extra storage rather than external so he was probably saying you could only play PS4 games externally which was why he bought internal and I've remembered it back to front.



It is all a bit confusing, I had to do some proper digging to find out what was what.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 5, 2022)

Managed to get a PS5 just before Christmas and I think it's fantastic. Switched back to Sony after being on Xbox a long time (skipped PS4 completely). The PS5 looks great, the fact that it's a complete beast is something I actually like now.

Over Christmas I platinumed the amazing Astro's Playroom that came with the machine...this was the perfect Christmas game, so charming and fun. I've also restarted FFXIV after 6 years away, and will be getting PUBG when it goes free to play next week.

The only downside is that I have no PSN friends. Anyone want to add me?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2022)

I have one friend on PSN!
Don’t see what it’s for. I just see what he’s playing. Not that I’m interested


----------



## Supine (Jan 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have one friend on PSN!
> Don’t see what it’s for. I just see what he’s playing. Not that I’m interested



Sounds like one too many


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2022)

Supine said:


> Sounds like one too many


Aye - single player campaigns only for me!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have one friend on PSN!
> Don’t see what it’s for. I just see what he’s playing. Not that I’m interested


You can invite friends into a multiplayer session for games that allow that to hang out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You can invite friends into a multiplayer session for games that allow that to hang out.


aye, which is why it's not for me. i game to escape from reality


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> aye, which is why it's not for me. i game to escape from reality


It can be a fun way to hang out, especially during lockdown. I suppose I like both multiplayer and solo pilot for different circumstances.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 5, 2022)

That aside, I'm not on PS5. I bought it for my son, not me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

I’m not good enough, cooperative enough or patient enough. I don’t even bother sneaking about. Just get the biggest gun and shoot the fuck out of everything. Pure joy.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m not good enough, cooperative enough or patient enough. I don’t even bother sneaking about. Just get the biggest gun and shoot the fuck out of everything. Pure joy.



You want Borderlands for that. Fighting over loot is also fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You want Borderlands for that. Fighting over loot is also fun.


Don’t much like games that look like cartoons. Good guns though


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t much like games that look like cartoons. Good guns though



Probably the most fun arcade shooter ever made.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2022)

Virtual Blue said:


> Anyone played Ghost of Tsushima? Any good?
> 
> Been looking at this before Sifu comes out.


I have. Love it but it succumbs to the temptation to make you do the normal shitty jobs that games always want you to do. 









						The Ghost of Tsushima
					

A blog about video games, role playing games and old games.




					thebaneofqueequeg.blogspot.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 6, 2022)

At the end of the day all games rely on repetition and their success comes from how long they can keep that from being boring and/or replayability.


----------



## nick (Jan 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> This is a good overview, short video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have just pulled the trigger on this.
Bought it off WD as they seemed the cheapest today. 
Pleasingly I discovered that they would also give me 15% off as I'm over 55 (same deal if you can find a tame student or teacher I think) - which took it from "insanely expensive" to "just about digestible"


----------



## nick (Jan 12, 2022)

AAah - Room to breath


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

PS5™ Console Covers – Midnight Black Accessory
					

<p>Explore exciting gaming frontiers with new covers for your PlayStation®5 console*. Pair them with a matching DualSense™ wireless controller to complete the look**.</p>




					direct.playstation.com
				




Black and red official covers. Links a bit odd.


----------



## bmd (Mar 12, 2022)

Is it worth getting one yet?


----------



## nick (Mar 12, 2022)

bmd said:


> Is it worth getting one yet?


It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 16, 2022)

anyone try remote play?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 30, 2022)

Got hold of a disc version with Horizon zero west from the Playstation store, should be here tomorrow. I also ordered WD Black SN850 1TB ssd for my pc , but I'm seriously considering bunging it in the ps5


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2022)

I saw Gran Turismo 7 in CEX for £45 and buckled , it's very very polished.

Horizon is beautiful but as much as I loved the last game so far it's much the same , I'm sure it will kick into gear.

Also tried the PS plus extra for a month, it's pretty good to be fair, lots of stuff I havent played yet.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 4, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I saw Gran Turismo 7 in CEX for £45 and buckled , it's very very polished.
> 
> Horizon is beautiful but as much as I loved the last game so far it's much the same , I'm sure it will kick into gear.
> 
> Also tried the PS plus extra for a month, it's pretty good to be fair, lots of stuff I havent played yet.



Having so much fun driving my Camaro ZL1 1LE '18 around Watkins Glen.

775BHP with a six litre engine, fast as hell but put the power down too quick and you'll be off the course in the blink of an eye.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 9, 2022)

BBC Sounds now available as an app so you can get 6 Music and it tells you what track is playing.

Which is nice.

If you like that sort of thing, (I do).

I've hardly played any games on it recently, just using it to watch telly.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 11, 2022)

spitfire said:


> BBC Sounds now available as an app so you can get 6 Music and it tells you what track is playing.
> 
> Which is nice.
> 
> ...



A bit pricier than other TV options. Mind you, it’ll probably last longer than an Apple TV box; mine lasted 2 years.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> A bit pricier than other TV options. Mind you, it’ll probably last longer than an Apple TV box; mine lasted 2 years.



Yeah I go through phases, sometimes I cane it.

Our Apple TV has lasted years but the picture quality of the PS5 is way, way better.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 11, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yeah I go through phases, sometimes I cane it.
> 
> Our Apple TV has lasted years but the picture quality of the PS5 is way, way better.



Yeah I suppose it depends of the box res / TV res.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2022)

I've just been invited to the ps5  public system software beta program , il be getting a newer version of the ps operating system shortly. The update will included support for 1440p amongst other things.


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I've just been invited to the ps5  public system software beta program , il be getting a newer version of the ps operating system shortly. The update will included support for 1440p amongst other things.


does it not already support 1440p?  Guess not.  Is that the same thing as 4k?  (I am very very old).


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2022)

what's that dear?  4k! 4k! like on the telly dear!


----------



## Karl Masks (Jul 28, 2022)

has the availability of the 5 impacted the decision to make more old gen games?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2022)

tommers said:


> does it not already support 1440p?  Guess not.  Is that the same thing as 4k?  (I am very very old).


2k ( or 2.5 I think ) its pretty sweet spot for games, looks nice and runs well.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 26, 2022)

I can't afford it plus nothing I like is on it.

Not playing GTA 5 anymore, I refuse to take part after a near decade.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 26, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> I can't afford it plus nothing I like is on it.
> 
> Not playing GTA 5 anymore, I refuse to take part after a near decade.



Even I managed to finish it in 2 years.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 26, 2022)

8ball said:


> Even I managed to finish it in 2 years.


Played it 4 times over.

My friends since then have an entirely new careers, got married, moved into their own homes and have gotten married. No lie 😂


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 26, 2022)

Who would have thought getting a PS5 for £450 a year or so ago would start to look like a bargain?


----------



## Nivag (Aug 27, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Played it 4 times over.
> 
> My friends since then have an entirely new careers, got married, moved into their own homes and have gotten married. No lie 😂


Play it a 5th time and you'll probably see a divorce 😁


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 27, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Play it a 5th time and you'll probably see a divorce 😁


A 6th time and the custody battle begins!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

Has anyone upgraded the hard drive space? I'm aware that  you need an internal solution for the games to actually work rather than be 'stored' and so I looked into it and there was talk of needing heat sink also which is kind of above my pay grade. I just want a 2 TB thing to plug in and it work without any other considerations and worried I may spunk a load of money on the wrong thing. Anyone have knowledge on this?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Has anyone upgraded the hard drive space? I'm aware that  you need an internal solution for the games to actually work rather than be 'stored' and so I looked into it and there was talk of needing heat sink also which is kind of above my pay grade. I just want a 2 TB think to plug in and it work without any other considerations and worried I may spunk a load of money on the wrong thing. Anyone have knowledge on this?


 
I did it a while back so had some knowledge but have forgotten most of it. I got a WD Black, may have posted about it in this thread but on phone right now. Search my posts.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I did it a while back so had some knowledge but have forgotten most of it. I got a WD Black, may have posted about it in this thread but on phone right now. Search my posts.


OK, I found your below post which is a good starting point. 









						Playstation 5
					

Not disengaged from Discord yet.  Sounds like there must have been loads of recent chances to get one.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

I'd even posted on it  seemingly chatting shit.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> OK, I found your below post which is a good starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There’s another one a few posts down, I saw it after you liked the other one. 

Was all a while back though so things may have changed. Good luck!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I went for the WD Black internal SSD as I had an unexpected windfall just before Xmas. I went for the heatsink version. I did see a geeky website that said you could get away without one if you left the internal SSD lid off but I'm not risking it


I wouldn't risk melting hundreds of pounds of tech for the sake of fifty quid or whatever either.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

(Quite funny that this is the actual thread!  )


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

It's apparently on sale also. Still pricey but win/win.









						WD_BLACK SN850 NVMe™ SSD for PS5™ Consoles | Western Digital
					

Officially licensed for PlayStation®5 consoles, the WD_BLACK SN850 NVMe™ M.2 SSD for PS5™ consoles4 allows you to store and play PS5™ games and PS4™ games directly from the drive.




					www.westerndigital.com


----------



## spitfire (Nov 26, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It's apparently on sale also. Still pricey but win/win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the 1TB one and it was £185 at the time. So yeah bargain isn't really the right word but great timing for you.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 26, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I got the 1TB one and it was £185 at the time. So yeah bargain isn't really the right word but great timing for you.


Yeah I went for the 2 TB one. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 27, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yeah I went for the 2 TB one. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.



No problem at all. Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## nick (Nov 27, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yeah I went for the 2 TB one. Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


If it helps with your buyers remorse:
The one I bought in the new year is working perfectly , in fact I forget it existed 

In January is cost me £328, so your £200 is a massive step in helping reduce inflation figures.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2022)

nick said:


> If it helps with your buyers remorse:
> The one I bought in the new year is working perfectly , in fact I forget it existed
> 
> In January is cost me £328, so your £200 is a massive step in helping reduce inflation figures.


I actually thought it was cheaper but checked shipping details today (so also the bill) and realised they hadn't added VAT to the amazing offer. £328 sounds harsher though.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 25, 2022)

I sold my iPhone 12 the other day and put the money toward the PS5. I’ve largely still go PS4 games (unfortunately I bought the disc version of battlefield so can’t upgrade it) but it came with that ragnarok game to play.

Of course it’s making me want a 4K tv now 😂😂


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 25, 2022)

sim667 said:


> I sold my iPhone 12 the other day and put the money toward the PS5. I’ve largely still go PS4 games (unfortunately I bought the disc version of battlefield so can’t upgrade it) but it came with that ragnarok game to play.
> 
> Of course it’s making me want a 4K tv now 😂😂



Do it properly and go OLED.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 25, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Do it properly and go OLED.


No chance I can afford that any time soon.


----------

